# Recommendations on Front Loaders Washer/ Dryer



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Whirlpool Duet


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, anymore recommendations?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Not really, We have the Sears branded setup, ht3 damned expensive but incredible workhorse. Uses very little water or soap. 
Whirlpool is a great company to deal with, parts are everywhere.
I believe the Duets are priced lower now, we bought version 1 and paid lotz.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

We have a GE set. The wife loves them. About a year and a half of use and no issues. I wouldn't buy an appliance from the big box stores. I believe they are lesser products like some of the tools they sell.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

Bosch Nexxt series. In laws got the Duet serires by whirlpool about 2 years before we got ours. The opening were you put your detergent gets nasty and is a pain to clean. The seal around their door is covered in mildew now and won't get fully clean any more. The 500 Series by Bosch has a much higher spin rate than most of the others and when the washer fills up, all the water goes throught the detergent reservoir, likewise for the bleach and the fabric softner. This way it cleans the reservoir out everytime you wash.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

jcalvin; In truth I would be calling Whirlpool cause something doesnt sound right. As far a spin goes our Sears/Duet has the highest spin rate of all washers, I believe it cranks up to about 1350, when it gets done the clothes are all but dry.


----------

